# Moving to HK - from Australia



## paprica17 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi,

Am thinking of moving with work to HK (from Australia) in the next 3months.

1/ As cost of living is a lot higher, want to re-negotiate package.
How do I find HK market rate and what is the normal increase in salary for Australians moving to HK?

2/ Best way to find relocation cost?

Thanks....


----------



## allangering (Jun 22, 2009)

Most company gives 2000-3500 to new grads. It's dependent on what position, experience, and what they were willing to take. And pay raises are based on performance and years of service.


----------

